# Dänen schlagen alternativen Kormoran-Plan vor



## Waidbruder (3. März 2022)

Mich würde interessieren welche Massnahmen denn dann konkret ergriffen würden, sofern diese als notwendig erkannt werden.


----------



## crisis (3. März 2022)

Den Ansatz finde ich gut. Bin mal gespannt, wie und in welcher Weise sich der DAFV hier einbringt. Alleine die Umkehrung der Verantwortung, sprich die Behörden, und nicht die Vereine und Züchter, sind zuständig für die Regulierung, wäre ein Riesenschritt. Vor allem, wenn man das mit einem Wirksamkeitsnachweis verbindet. Im Moment müssen wir als Verein das leisten und es übersteigt teilweise unsere Leistungsfähigkeit bzw. Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## NaabMäx (3. März 2022)

Kenne zwar das Vorhaben im Detail auch nicht.

In Bayern scheint es mit dem Kormoran relativ gut zu funktionieren, so wie man es handhabt. Zumindest in meiner Nähe.
Im Winter trifft man ein paar Kormorane am Wasser an. Aber bei weitem nicht mehr die Mengen. Ab und an wird auch einer entnommen.
Das funzt bis Dato scheinbar recht gut. 
An der Donau sieht man ein paar mehr. Der Fluss ist auch größer. Scheinbar reicht denen durch die Reduzierung nun auch das Futter, was kaum noch Ausflüge an kleinere, kritische Gewässer bedeuten sollte.
Alle können erstmal zufrieden sein. Wenn nicht, - muss man hald reagieren.

Der Haushalt, dass das Räuber- zu Beuteverhältnis eh abnimmt, in schlechten Jahren, geht wohl bei denen nicht auf. Die fressen, wenn es zu viele sind, ein Gewässer leer  und fliegen einfach weiter.

Ich finde es schon fast verwerflich von den deutschen Vogelschützen, dass ihre Tierliebe auf Vögel begrenzt ist, und für andere kein offenes Herz haben.
Man kann und sollte und hat sich bei solch komplexen Gebilden, den Weg zum ausloten offen gehalten.

In dem Zuge muss man auch mal unsere Regierung, die Vogelfreunde, sowie Jäger hier zum Kormoran loben, dass sie für sowas offen waren und wohl auch weiterhin sind.  

Warum sollte das in anderen BL nicht auch klappen können.

Die Küstengebiete bedürfen sicherlich einer Extrabetrachtung- aber auch das lässt sich ausloten, wenn man gewillt ist.
Eine Reduzierung kann ja auch der Akzeptanz des Vogels nur zu gute kommen.


----------



## Raven87 (9. März 2022)

Es handelt sich beim Cormoran um eine invasive Art und da gibt es eigentlich gar keine Diskussionsgrundlage über den Umgang mit eben dieser Art...
Edit: Auch wenn es eine Studie (von Naturschützern finanziert) gibt, die was anderes belegt, traue niemals einer Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.


----------



## crisis (10. März 2022)

Raven87, wie kommst Du darauf, dass der Kormoran eine invasive Art ist, Hast Du dazu belastbare Belege?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. März 2022)

Er war früher zumindestens nicht ganzjährig hier .
_
" *Immer mehr Vögel wandern nicht mehr in die südeuropäischen und nordafrikanischen Überwinterungsgebiete, sondern verweilen ganzjährig an deutschen Binnengewässern, sodass der Fraßdruck auf die Fische kontinuierlich hoch ist* und sich die Fischbestände nicht mehr erholen können...."

Quelle: https://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/i...kormoran-der-kormoran-in-deutschland-dez-2016_


----------



## Raven87 (11. März 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Raven87, wie kommst Du darauf, dass der Kormoran eine invasive Art ist, Hast Du dazu belastbare Belege?


Ist nicht wissenschaftlich belegt, sondern nur eine Meinung mit etwas Emotion 

Die Studie, welche daraus eine heimische Art machen soll finde ich mehr als dubios.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. März 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Ausgabe von Brehms-Tierleben vor rund 120 Jahren. Da wird der Kormoran in Deutschland beschrieben. Allerdings hauptsächlich in den küstennahen Bereichen. Da wurde er aber gnadenlos weggeballert.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## crisis (11. März 2022)

@ Lajos, Brehms Tierleben wird leider von von Anglern immer wieder als Referenz zitiert. Der gute Herr Brehm war zeitlebens damit beschäftigt, irgendwie seinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten. Das versuchte er u. A. mit einem populärwissenschaftlichen Buch (Kinderbuch) über Vögel. Dabei kam ihm zugute, dass sein Vater ein tatsächlich ernstzunehmender Ornithologe war. Allerdings hat ihn ausgebremst, dass er als Pastor Darwins Theorien ablehnte. Als das Buch von Brehm jun. nicht einschlug hat er einfach die sehr umfangeiche Vogelbalgsammlung seines Vaters verkauft. So viel zu seiner biologischen Reputation!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2022)

Das heißt aber nicht zwingend, dass deswegen alles in dem Buch falsch ist.


----------



## crisis (11. März 2022)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ist nicht wissenschaftlich belegt, sondern nur eine Meinung mit etwas Emotion
> 
> Die Studie, welche daraus eine heimische Art machen soll finde ich mehr als dubios.


Falls es interessiert , hier ein paar wissenschaftliche Quellen, also jenseits von Wikipedia:

Die Äbtissin Walahfrid Strabo beschreibt bereits 840 n. C. das Vorkommen in Deutschland (Steinmeyer & Sievers 1879)
Die Vogel ist in Europa alt-eingesessen (Kinzelbach 1999 + 2010)
Chinesische und europäische Arten sind anatomisch identisch (Bangs & Peters 1928)


----------



## crisis (11. März 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das heißt aber nicht zwingend, dass deswegen alles in dem Buch falsch ist.


Du kannst es aber nicht als wissenschaftliche Quelle verwenden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2022)

Warum?
Wenn es doch damals so war, beobachtet und niedergeschrieben wurde.
Sonst müsste man ja auch alle alten Geschichtsdokumente als unwissenschaftlich ablehnen.
Fraglich ist eher was uns heute so alles als "wissenschaftliche Fakten" untegerjubelt werden, je nachdem wer die Forschungsgelder dafür gezahlt hat......


----------



## fishhawk (11. März 2022)

Hallo,

hast Du diese Quellen auch gelesen?


crisis schrieb:


> Die Äbtissin Walahfrid Strabo


Das war m.W. keine Äbtissin, sondern ein Mann, also ein Abt.

Mit Sekundärquellen sollte man vorsichtig sein.

NABU und Konsorten behaupten auch gerne, dass Hildegard von Bingen angeblich über Brutkolonien im Rheingau berichtet haben soll.

Das einzige Originalzitat, das ich dazu gefunden habe, lautet nur, dass man Kormorane besser nicht essen und schon gar nicht als Speise für Kranke verwenden sollte.  Das klingt dann schon etwas anders. Hat sich das Latinum dann doch mal wieder rentiert.

Dass zu der Zeit von Strabo oder Albertus Magnus o.ä. jedes Jahr zigtausende Kormorane über die Gewässer in Süddeutschland hergefallen sind, ergibt sich m.W. aus keiner  der zitierten Quellen.

Dass die Autoren schonmal was übern Kormoran gehört hatten, bleibt aber unbestritten.

Dass in solchen Schriften auch gerne mal über Tiere wie Greif, Basilisk, Einhorn etc. berichtet wird , muss die Glaubwürdigkeit ja nicht unbedingt beeinflussen.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. März 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> @ Lajos, Brehms Tierleben wird leider von von Anglern immer wieder als Referenz zitiert. Der gute Herr Brehm war zeitlebens damit beschäftigt, irgendwie seinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten. Das versuchte er u. A. mit einem populärwissenschaftlichen Buch (Kinderbuch) über Vögel. Dabei kam ihm zugute, dass sein Vater ein tatsächlich ernstzunehmender Ornithologe war. Allerdings hat ihn ausgebremst, dass er als Pastor Darwins Theorien ablehnte. Als das Buch von Brehm jun. nicht einschlug hat er einfach die sehr umfangeiche Vogelbalgsammlung seines Vaters verkauft. So viel zu seiner biologischen Reputation!


Hallo,

mag alles richtig sein. Aber trotzdem war der Kormoran damals bei uns, zumindest in Norddeutschland, heimisch.
So schlecht scheinen die Bücher auch nicht gelaufen zu sein. Das mehrbändige Werk wurde immer wieder neu aufgelegt und war sicher nicht ganz billig. Ich habe die dritte Auflage, geerbt von der Oma. Gut, da war der Brehm schon einige Jahre tot. Man muss das Werk auch im Kontext der Zeit sehen. Sicher enthält es Fehler,  aber von so 1860 an bis locker 1930 gab es im Deutschen Sprachraum kein annähernd umfassenderes Werk über die Tierwelt., Ein armer Mann war er sicher nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Du kannst es aber nicht als wissenschaftliche Quelle verwenden.


natürlich nicht. 
Das geht nur wenn das Ergebnis in deine und NABU s Weltbild passt.
Die Äbtissin Strabo beschrieb einen großen schwarzen Vogel, der periodisch in Schwärmen auftrat.
Nirgendwo ist beschrieben, dass es sich um Kormorane handelte. Das wurde einfach hineininterpretiert.
Es könnten auch Waldrappe gewesen sein.
Aber für Dich ist das schon eine wissenschaftliche Quelle.
Da ist bei allen bekannten Makeln Brehm doch eher wissenschaftlich unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## fishhawk (12. März 2022)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Die Äbtissin Strabo


Gab es die tatsächlich?

Ich hab bisher nur vom gleichnamigen Abt gehört.

Dass der Naturwissenschaftler war, wäre mir aber auch neu.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gab es die tatsächlich?
> 
> Ich hab bisher nur vom gleichnamigen Abt gehört.


stimmt, es war wohl eher ein Abt.
Was aber nicht zum Sachverhalt beiträgt


----------



## fishhawk (12. März 2022)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Was aber nicht zum Sachverhalt beiträgt


Na ja, wenn den Naturschützern schon bei den Quellenangaben so eklatante Fehler unterlaufen, stärkt das aus meiner Sicht nicht unbedingt deren Glaubwürdigkeit.

Blöd, wenn das im Internet einfach so die Runde macht und von der Mehrheit dann als Fakt/Wahrheit akzeptiert wird.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Na ja, wenn den Naturschützern schon bei den Quellenangaben so eklatante Fehler unterlaufen, stärkt das aus meiner Sicht nicht unbedingt deren Glaubwürdigkeit.
> 
> Blöd, wenn das im Internet einfach so die Runde macht und von der Mehrheit dann als Fakt/Wahrheit akzeptiert wird.


stimmt schon aber es ist viel interessanter, dass in der angegebenen Quelle nirgendwo vom Kormoran im Binnenland die Rede ist.
Sondern es ist eindeutig zu erkennen, dass es sich manipulative Interpretationen handelt.
Das wiederum ist alles Andere als "wissenschaftlich"
Dagegen wirkt die richtige Zuordnung des Geschlechtes der oder des Autor / in schon unbedeutend.


----------



## fishhawk (12. März 2022)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Sondern es ist eindeutig zu erkennen, dass es sich manipulative Interpretationen handelt.


Schon klar, wie bei den angeblichen Brutkolonien bei Hildegard von Bingen eben auch.

Wenn Quellen zitiert werden, spielt es aus meiner Sicht schon eine Rolle, wer der Autor der Originalquelle war, um die Glaubwürdigkeit der Berichte abschätzen zu können.

Wenn da dann schon  so schlampig gearbeitet wurde, dass nicht mal das richtige Geschlecht erkannt wurde, zieht das für mich die übrigen Angaben auch etwas in Zweifel.  Da suche ich dann gerne mal nach den Originalen.

Wissenschaftlich wäre sowieso das Originalzitat zu nennen und dann ggf. eine als Kommentar gekennzeichnete Meinung/Auslegung dazu zu verfassen. Die eigene  Interpretation der arglosen Internetgemeinde als Originalaussage zu verkaufen hat m.E. mit wissenschaftlichem Arbeiten  wenig zu tun.

Damit meine ich jetzt aber nicht den boardie  Crisis, denn der ist vermutlich genau auf solche pseudowissenschaftlichen Meldungen reingefallen.

Übrigens gibt mittlerweile sogar der NABU zu, dass man Binnen- und Küstenkormoran anatomisch unterscheiden kann.


----------



## crisis (14. März 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das geht nur wenn das Ergebnis in deine und NABU s Weltbild passt.


@ Brillendorsch, wie bist Du an mein Weltbild gekommen? Hab ich noch nirgends veröffentlicht. Oder meinst Du damit, dass ich nicht einfach das bei uns Anglern allzu oft kritiklos hingenommene Kormoran-Bashing betreibe? Diskussion finde ich gut, auch sachliche Kritik, das hilft oft weiter. Unterstellungen gefallen mir weniger.


----------



## crisis (14. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Das war m.W. keine Äbtissin, sondern ein Mann, also ein Abt.
> 
> Mit Sekundärquellen sollte man vorsichtig sein.


Ich senke mein Haupt in Schande. Ich habe den armen Abt zur Äbtissin gemacht. Er möge es mir verzeihen.

Das mit den Sekundärquellen sehe ich ähnlich. Es gibt allerdings zum Thema Kormoran derart viel Material, dass man selbst bei der Sichtung von wissenschaftlich fundierten Abhandlungen und Zusammenfassungen schnell an seine Grenzen stößt. Ich habe mich damals bei der Erstellung einer möglichst neutralen Übersicht zum Kormoran mit Herrn Dr. Mayr vom Senckenberg-Institut und mit Prof. Dr, Kinzelbach von der Uni Rostock ausgetauscht, um einigermaßen verlässliche Quellen aufzutun.


----------



## fishhawk (14. März 2022)

Hallo,


crisis schrieb:


> Herrn Dr. Mayr vom Senckenberg-Institut und mit Prof. Dr, Kinzelbach von der Uni Rostock ausgetauscht, um einigermaßen verlässliche Quellen aufzutun.


Hat Dir einer der beiden Herren auch verlässliche Quellen nennen können, wo beschrieben wird, dass Kormorane im Mittelalter in größerer Zahl Brutkolonien in Bayern gebildet haben oder zu Tausenden über die Gewässer hergefallen sind? 

Konnten die evtl. anhand von  Knochenfunden das Vorkommen von Phalacrocorax carbo *sinensis* zu dieser Zeit nachweisen?


----------



## crisis (15. März 2022)

@ fishhawk,

ist schon en paar Jahre her. Habe damals mehrere tausend Seiten Info zusammengetragen, wodurch sich vielleicht auch der Lapsus mit der Äbtissin erklären lässt  Mit den beiden Herren habe ich, oder besser die mit mir, eher über biologische Merkmale, Herleitung von Vorkommen und nachweisliche Schadwirkung diskutiert. An Daten zum Vorkommen im Mittelalter in Bayern kann ich mich nicht erinnern und finde die auf die Schnelle auch nicht.


----------

